# Why did you start playing guitar?



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

Why did you start playing guitar? Did you want to be rich and famous? Want to play a Song you like? It was cool to play? 

I've always loved music, and listened to everything from Mozart to Lamb of God, but in all honestly i started playing guitar because I was bored and wanted a new hobby, 500 dollars later and i had a fender squire and a frontman amp. The first month of guitar SUCKED (this little hobby to pass the time turned out to be a lot of work) 2 years later and a still suck, but less. But im loving the guitar and music so much more because of it!

So why did you start playin?


----------



## Abreactionkey (Feb 9, 2009)

I started playing because i was sick of playing air-guitar all the time... so after i saved up i got a deal on a discontinued model hamer and played it without an amp for 6 months until i finally could afford a cheap little practice amp.. now i play in a rock band that's been together for 4 years with good equipment and it feels good! it was only supposed to be a hobby, but i loved music so much that it started to become a serious thing and now i cant stop. Writing music is great. I broke that first guitar of mine during a show at around the 2 & 1/2 year mark and im looking to re-build it again using the body.. there's something about that cut of maple that had a killer sound for me. anyway, i guess i went on too much...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't remember not wanting to play guitar-I don't know why, but in many of my earliest memories I wanted to play guitar. And I still want to.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I started playing about 17 years ago because I was given electric and acoustic guitars as gifts as a teenager, and I had some natural talent, so that inspired me to keep going with it.


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

Seeing Pink Floyd in 94 and experiencing Gilmour's solos did it for me. Even though I didn't start playing until years later I still remember the impact it had on me and new then and there that I wanted to start playing guitar.

Watching SRV concert DVDs about 5years ago sealed the deal and bought my first electric guitar. I haven't been the same since


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

wow..that's a while ago..but Girls.. around 14 we use to do fake Kiss concerts with wood guitars and stuff like that, and we would get a ton of girls...so we tought, imagine if we played for real!"..LOL..so all went and got instruments. Then it became a passion and obscession realy..


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

for me...when i was 13 i was TOLD i HAD to learn an instrument...drums apparently aren't an instrument...so my dad had a 12 string EKO guitar he got while overseas...and from there it took off...i loved playing, couldn't stop...they bought me a 6 string acoustic for christmas, the following summer i bought an El Degas strat copy and samik amp at a pawn shop...i used to play for 2 or 3 hours when i got home from school...and its just bloomed into the stuff i have now...and even now i've got mad GAS for another amp...i want a nice tube amp to compliment my gear...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I quit playing guitar in 1976. I started again in 2005. 

But I originally started on Christmas 1964. Why:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Because crime doesn't pay. Gee music doesn't either.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah... for the chicks. But then I fell for the intoxication of the electric guitar and became an addict to the 6 string goddess of tone.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Because crime doesn't pay. Gee music doesn't either.


Exactly. Robbing banks is too hard.

What did it for me? Seeing "The Song Remains The Same" at the Broadway theatre on King William Street. Everyone looked bigger than God up there on that screen. And the Les Paul through those Marshalls was unreal.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Always fascinated by the Electric Guitar, so at some point I would have picked it up.

Was into sports and music came in a distant 2nd, if at all.
Once I no longer played and was out of college (where hanging out was a hobby), I had to have a hobby. Bought a telescope, but it required me to be out and about to get good views of our universe. Was not going to happen with me. I could play the guitar at home all day and I did.:smile:

This should remain with me in some form for the rest of my life, but i do have the urge to get into astronomy, this time with a better telescope and putting in more effort.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I was never into music and as a teenager I didn't own a single album. Then when I started college a few years ago I picked up a couple CD's. I dabbled in piano and sax as a youngster and I missed playing an instrument. About three years ago I heard Layla for the first time in my life and I knew I wanted to play guitar. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I wanted to be Keith. I still do.

Oh, and girls.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I started, for the most part, to accompany my singing. Secondary would be my love for a great riff.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

i started playing to take the pain away from been beat as a teenager, i ues to hide it the woods in plastic then sneak out to play it. yes it did take the pain away four awhile.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

always wanted to be a drummer.....inspired by listenning to Bonzo, Peart, copeland, collins (awe man - when In the air tonight came out!!!!) on vinyl when I was a kid.....but never did anything about it......fast forward to my mid 30's - my oldest daughter decided she wanted to play drums - so she bought a set....so I thought - hmmm....if I picked up another instrument - maybe we could play some stuff together - maybe a little Smoke on the Water....ya know...bonding and all that...off to L&M to rent a squier strat and a Frontman25R............fast forward to today.....playing guitar in a really cool 8 piece rock band....and lovin every minute of it......I don' tthink I would have made a very good drummer in retrospect....


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

It's all _their_ fault!



Robert1950 said:


>


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I've always been into music, playing piano, flute, clarinet, saxophone, trumpet.
My dad was the same way, he could play anything... except guitar. So that's why I started, in an act of rebellion.kkjuw


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm the youngest of four and grew up in the 70's listening to what my older brothers and sister were into. My first musical memory is sneaking a listen of my sister's copy of "Love it to Death" by Alice Cooper. I was 4 years old! 
As the 70's progressed I was introduced to Zeppelin, Aerosmith, The Who, Van Halen, Jimi Hendrix and on and on...
By high school I hadn't picked up an instrument but liked to air drum to Zeppelin tunes while sitting next to the big home stereo that opened up like a coffin with my headphones on. The guitar seemed too impossible to me though I loved the sound.
The local repertory theater routinely played all the rock movies which me and my buddies often went to see. These included The Song Remains the Same, Woodstock, Let There Be Rock, The Kids are Alright and an assortment of Monty Python flicks.
Around that time a high school buddy of mine showed me his 20th anniversary Les Paul that his parents bought him. Considering that the LP was Jimmy Page's axe of choice at the time and he was at that time (to me anyway) the epitome of a rock guitar god. The opening of that case the first time had a magical effect on me!
This definitely had an influence but the final kicker that made me actually go about getting a guitar was seeing my first concert in 1982. Ozzy Osbourne with Randy Rhoads (about a month before he died). That did it!! 
Within that year I had my first guitar (Ibanez Blazer). I still have it and a recurring, seemingly incurable case of GAS!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, since I was too small a kid to really play sports, and couldnt skate either, my mom thought I should play an instrument I guess.

She bought me a guitar at age 7, and by 8 or 9, had a local butcher (she worked part time at a small meat market) give me lessons  I then started taking music lessons and learned to read, and also started playign in the local community band.

By high school (early to mid 80's for me) I was listening to music all the time, and when I got my 1st electric and amp and a distortion pedal - I was all set! From then on, I just taught myself how to play rock and roll and that pretty much takes us to present day.

Music is a great thing. I listen to various music daily, at work while I am driving, etc. I love playing guitar, thats it. Just love it! I am sure I will play to the day I die... but that doesnt mean I am getting better, or was any good to start with 

AJC


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

*For the music*

I always wanted to play music. I got yelled at a lot for touching the piano as a kid, so the guitar was it.

As i started to play I got a greater appreciation for music and just fell deeper. I dream of one day being able to play the damn thing, lol.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I have to answer this twice - I quit when I was a teenager...because I was an idiot (arguably I still am).

I started playing after seeing my uncle's band play "House of the Rising Sun" at a softball banquet when I was 12. Then I quit when I was 14 or 15...see reason above. 

BTW, I spent 8 hours Christmas eve playing my cousin's '69 blonde Tele, the very guitar that was played that night. 

I started playing again in my 20's due to hanging out in my pal's "jam room" for endless hours. I figured since I was going deaf from their racket I might as well play an instrument & have something to show for it! That was about 15 years ago and I got addicted this time around. You'd think after 15 years I'd be able to play, wouldn't you?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I started playing guitar because my parents were dead set against me having a drum set due to: size, space, volume.

Fast forward 8 years and there's a full stack and 3 guitars in their basement...


----------



## Gibson Guy (Mar 3, 2006)

My old Daddy put me on his knee and started me strumming his '36 Martin D18 when I was maybe 6 years old. I used to take that thing to school in a garbage bag in the rain so I could play in the "folk group" when I was about 10 or 11. The original case had disintigrated by then. I had no idea what a piece of guitar history I was dragging around, and my Dad was good about it. My teacher was stunned that he'd let me out of the house with it.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

I was always a music fan. When I was young I wanted to play an intrument but didn't know which one. At the age of 14 I discovered music like Chuck Berry, Zeppelin, and the red hot chili peppers.

Guitar was the clear choice to me at that age. However, I've always wanted to learn cello and probably would have if I had known a cello player. I knew a guitarist so thats why I started. 

michael.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I've always been a huge music fan, for as long as I can remember. My mom was a folk singer in the 60s, even had her own vinyl record at one point, so I guess there's some genetics involved.

I played piano from the age of 9 till I was about 13, then I played the saxophone in the high school "big" band and a jazz ensemble. A couple of my buddies played guitar, but they were way too cool, and I was such a huge nerd, I couldn't approach that world. Besides, my parents were very conservative, so although they respected the piano and sax, they thought the guitar would lead me to join a "bad crowd". So I spent my lunches in the band room farting around on keyboards while my buddies introduced me to Zeppelin, the Who, and the Rolling Stones. That was my inspiration.

About ten years later, long I had given up playing any music and joined the corporate world, I had what I like to call my "quarter life crisis", and I quit my job and went back to school. I had a lot of time on my hands, and money in the bank, so thought I would finally teach myself the guitar. I bought a nice, but inexpensive Simon & Patrick acoustic, and didn't learn a damned thing. I carried that thing around with me every time I moved apartments and houses, for 7 years, always sticking it into a closet or basement and ignoring it completely. 

Then about 3 years ago, on a whim, I walked into my local music store and signed up for introductory lessons. That started a process that reconnected me with my childhood love of music. Since then I've added 2 electric guitars, 2 amps, a digital piano, a couple of harmonicas, and a lovely djembe, to my collection of musical instruments. I can't play any of them very well, but I don't care. I get home from work, make a little music, and enjoy my life.

--- D


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i blame surf music.

seriously.

and all those local bands with their beautiful fender and gretsch guitars, and fender and ampeg amps.

-dh


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I had close friends who started up punk bands. I went to all their gigs. At the same time, because we were all in our teens, we were drinking in all this amazing, innovative music. The late 70s and early 80s were my days of introduction to the power of music. In the late 60s/early 70s my older brother and sister introduced me to the Beatles, the Stones, Zeppelin, Sabbath, Dylan, Zappa, all sorts of British prog-rock... but the late 70s was when I was coming into manhood. Most of the music from that era is anthemic stuff for me.... The Clash, Joy Division, The Specials, The Psychedelic Furs, Magazine, Gang of Four, New Order, The Jam, The Buzzcocks, Kraftwerk, Nina Hagen, Kate Bush... a crazy mix of stuff.

So many concerts and so many albums... one day I realized I had been unconsciously breaking all the song parts down in my head... particularly bass and guitar parts. All these terrific hooks and progressions... I figured that if I could hear the individual contributions, I ought to be able to make some of those sounds myself. My first instrument was a really shabby red bass that I got for dirt cheap. It was probably junk but it was enough to get me going - barely. Bass was great but for some reason I thought I might try a guitar on for size. So my first guitar was a Guild S-100 and that's all it took for me to be hooked. I put the guitar down for a spell in the early 90s but I'd started back in again by the time 2000 came around. Ever since I've been playing far more than ever before.

I like the electric guitar because it's such a modern instrument... it's almost a cliche but at the same time, its sheer popularity over the decades since it was first invented remains very impressive. Related as it is to the acoustic guitar and all sorts of stringed instruments from down the ages, it has a venerable ancestry. But it's the electric version which most grabs me. The electric guitar embraces a zillion different genres, yet it remains relatively easy to learn and offers pretty-much immediate gratification. That's why I started playing it.

That, and I suck at drums and woodwinds.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

I've always enjoyed listening to music, especially some good rock with some good riffs and solos, but I never really got into playing any instruments. I have played basketball every year since grade 7, and just didn't really feel like learning an instrument at the same time, but I had liked the idea of learning guitar for a while. But this year I decided not to play basketball and decided I would finally give guitar a try.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My next door neighbour gave me one of her son's old guitars (a Raven Les Paul copy) that he left behind when he moved out. At the time I really had no desire to learn guitar, but I started taking lessons and found that I had some aptitude and I quite enjoyed playing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

first i wanted to play drums, but my mother didn't allow us to learn an instrument. (there were 9 kids in a 3 bedroom townhouse)
i took piano lessons in school for 2 years and couldn't learn it.
then somebody turned me on to hendrix and sabbath. 
that was all it took.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I started playing in 1965. I was 14.


Why?


My Dad played a lot. He played at every party and family gathering we went to as a family and I'm sure at many that he and my Mom went to.


He taught me three or four chords and I was off. Since then I've played thousands of shows from coast to coast.

Until last month he was still playing lots of gigs, mostly at nursing homes in Southern Ontario.


He's going to retire now (76).


Great guy. Great Dad. Inspiring musician.


I'm very greatful.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, Milkman. That's a totally cool post. You are indeed a lucky man.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

James Marshall Hendrix.

CT.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Great guy. Great Dad. Inspiring musician.
> 
> I'm very greatful.


You were very fortunate. I came from a non musical family and only started really listening to music when I was 13. My Dad took piano lessons and got his grade 8. He hated every minute of it - my grandmother made him. I've had to slug away at and occasionally make some progress - a step here and a step there. There were few small breakthroughs, but hey, it's still fun.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I wanted to be like Hendrix. sdsre
One problem though, I have no talent and I really suck.
I keep on trying though.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I quit playing guitar in 1976. I started again in 2005.
> 
> But I originally started on Christmas 1964. Why:


Yep, they were the main reason I became a musician/guitarist/songwriter. (Meeting girls was pretty high up there as well.) :smile: I've told this story before in another post but I'll repeat it again. Back when I was 13 years old I was bugging my parents to let me learn to play guitar. My first instrument was actually harmonica which my dad taught me when I was 10 years old but because the Beatles were (and still are) such a massive influence on me I wanted to learn.

So one day my mom and I went into a music store in my neighbourhood (no longer around BTW) and I told one of the sales clerks that I wanted to take guitar lessons, so the guy came out from behind the counter and handed me an acoustic guitar but at that time I hadn't really had a "growth spurt" and my hands were kind of small for the neck. He told me I wouldn't be able to take lessons as my hands weren't big enough. I remember being upset and crying most of the way home. 5 years later I finally did start taking lessons from a guy in my building. I've also always had a bit of a knack for songwriting and I figured, at first, the guitar would be a good instrument for accompanying me, but then later I got into lead guitar and I've been in a few different bands along the way.

The thing that bugged me about those bands though is they didn't want to do original material, it was all cover stuff which I got tired of very quickly. The great thing about the whole digital recording revolution is the fact that I can now record my own original material but even before then, back in the mid 80's, I used to record on a Fostex four track. I just have to stop being so lazy and start getting into recording more.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I quit playing guitar in 1976. I started again in 2005.
> 
> But I originally started on Christmas 1964. Why:


So why did you re-start after so many years?


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

I started in April 1964, but not because of the Beatles. I had seen Duane Eddy play "Rebel Rouser" on Ed Sullivan in late 1963 & I was hooked on that sound. I wanted to learn to play that.

Of course, the other reason was to get girls.....


----------



## Frantic_Rock (May 8, 2009)

It was fun. I liked music, and listened to music all my life. When i heard SRV, i had to learn to do what he did, because the sound was very pure and beautiful to my ears. And then i started getting out more and more - into progressive rock, into jazz, and off we go. Peaks and valleys, shapes, colors, tension and release, the whole works. Now i just wanna play (really PLAY - in the truest sense of the word), and make sounds that make me and others happy. That's all.


----------



## weener (Apr 9, 2009)

chicks:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Music is a great thing. I listen to various music daily, at work while I am driving, etc. I love playing guitar, thats it. Just love it! I am sure I will play to the day I die... but that doesnt mean I am getting better, or was any good to start with AJC


I would agree with that, but I never started till I was 35 and my husband bought me my 1st Taylor as a wedding gift. I had always known 3 chords, but never had my own guitar. I love it to death, just wish I had more time...


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Jimmy Page....that's why.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I love it to death, just wish I had more time...


Patience my dear... patience. I ended up following a friend to her neighbours on Monday. So a bunch of women in their 50's had taken it apon themselves to learn well enough to play at the campfire. After six months of work they sounded great. They looked great sitting around going through a stack of songs. 

In 5 yrs you'll have enough time .. unless your having more family ha ha For the last five years I have been catching up though I never stopped.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Geddy Lee, and later Flee. Remember the Muchmusic spotlights? They did one on Rush, who I already liked, and I went absolutely nuts for them. Geedy's Rics and Wal basses were just awesome - I wanted one. The next X-mas I has a bass under the tree, I was 15.

The first song I learned from beginning to end was Tom Sawyer.

I started playing guitar because playing bass by myself was getting boring -age 24.


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

*January 1968*

I got my first guitar in January 1968.

I actually had one my mom bought me in 1965 or 66 but it was broken in shipping and uninsured and never replaced. I can't imagine what my skill level would be now had I started then.

It was the Beatles that made me want to play.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

zinga said:


> i started playing to take the pain away from been beat as a teenager, i ues to hide it the woods in plastic then sneak out to play it. yes it did take the pain away four awhile.


That is a hard story! I hope the guitar helps you to pass over this hard time!

I've start playing the guitar 'cause of Kurt Cobain. It took me almost six months to play Come as you are and Polly! That was goo times, I used to play 3 hours in a row after school. Playing the same line again and again! Wait...I still do that!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

zontar said:


> So why did you re-start after so many years?


 I can't quite remember specifically. I know I had 15 year old Ibanez and Peavey Rage 108 hanging around. My daughter tried that many years before but couldn't get into it. So it collected dust and cat detritus for that amount of time. One day I had a notion to pick it up - jack needed repair, definitely new strings and a setup, Amp was fine. So I took the guitar in and got it fixed up, new strings, etc. I started noodling. Two weeks later I swapped practice amps with my brother. Three months later I bought a MIJ (Matsumoko) Epi semi hollow. You can see where it went. I now have five guitars, three amps and a Vox ToneLab LE and a bunch of old used pedals.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Because my Dad and my Uncle did.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I always loved music,started singing harmonies with my sister when I was a little kid.When I was about 10 my mom bought me a nylon stringed piece of firewood with the strings about a half inch off the fretboard.I made noise with that until I got cheap electric a couple of years later that I got at the same time as a good friend got his.We were going for the big time but we must have started to notice girls about that the same time and lost our focus .Fast forward ...never got famous...played in bar bands for awhile...got married/had kids...now the kids have moved out and I'm playing better than ever(hard rock/metal mostly)with guys not much older than my kids.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

My sisters took years of piano lessons, but I took about a month of it from my mom. I played trumpet mediocre well for the 3 years of Junior high.
But through it all, I loved music so much that I always was listening to the home stereo. I would come home from school and any time at all that I had an empty house it meant I was pushing that huge stereo for all it was worth. 

I think I never started guitar in highschool because I thought I wanted to be more original, despite being obsessed primarily with indie bands. I would have been embarrassed to admit it at the time but the sound of Weezer really changed a lot of things for me. I could not get that big fat distorted guitar sound out of my head ever since.

I got into punk rock for the better part of a decade and I find it confusing but some girl had written in my yearbook in grade 12 that when I'm playing guitar in a rock band she;ll be there crowd surfing. I had no plans to take up the guitar. 
A few years later I eventually did start goofing around on bass and loved playing in bands for fun. Eventually, after playing around with everyone's acoustic guitars my parents got me one so I could sing songs on my own without bands.

Then I finally got an electric a couple years ago and it's like I finally found what I was longing for all these decades; to make the sounds I wanted to fill my ears with 24-7. Now, I'm still obsessed and I have several tube amps I've made myself and love to crank at least once a day.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I had too much money for a harmonica. evilGuitar:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

when i was about 10 i heard some zeppelin and some sabbath at a friends house- mustve belonged to his older brother or sister or something- my little brother had this cheesy kay (one of the real cheap 70s japanese ones, nylon strings) he didnt play, and aside from my mum, who played (and still plays) rudimentary piano, i came from a non- musical family. 
i found a winston electric at a garage sale, and learned how to kill my dads stereo with it, and then somebodys dad gave me an old arc amp- 
on these pieces of crap i threw my whole life, and never did homework or projects or any of that shit again. when i was 14 my folks got me a brand new el degas 335 copy- a year later i bought an old strat for $100 and then i could play like a man!
when i first started playing, it was purely the sound- i mean i was 10- i didnt really care about girls and money then, and i still dont when it comes down to it. the guitar has cursed me ever since as far as women and money go, but i like the way it sounds.:smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I love it to death, just wish I had more time...


I wish I had more time for it as well, I often have oe with me when I'm posting.



Robert1950 said:


> I can't quite remember specifically. I know I had 15 year old Ibanez and Peavey Rage 108 hanging around. My daughter tried that many years before but couldn't get into it. So it collected dust and cat detritus for that amount of time. One day I had a notion to pick it up - jack needed repair, definitely new strings and a setup, Amp was fine. So I took the guitar in and got it fixed up, new strings, etc. I started noodling. Two weeks later I swapped practice amps with my brother. Three months later I bought a MIJ (Matsumoko) Epi semi hollow. You can see where it went. I now have five guitars, three amps and a Vox ToneLab LE and a bunch of old used pedals.


Cool stuff.
Life's like that.



Lester B. Flat said:


> I had too much money for a harmonica. evilGuitar:



Good answer.


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

I started because I was a loner and also hated sports. I started playing after hearing KISS and wanted to be a rock star, then I heard Hendrix really got serious about playing and wanting to learn.


----------



## Shauner (Nov 29, 2009)

Eva Shaffer

Shauner


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I come from a fairly musical family, my uncle got me onto the Uke when I was 4 and I moved up to the guitar when I was 7. I just liked to play.


----------



## hapsall (Jan 6, 2010)

I started late I was about 15 years old..And i loved music...

I found an old acoustic in a dumpster. I started to experimenting and i liked it.

But it was only me who like it he he..

Then I met a prof musician he learned me the basic chords, then my humble amateur carrier started..


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've always been interested in music but for one reason or another it had to lay dormant for a long time. I like singing too, but like my guitar playing it needs work but is getting better.

My brother-in-law was a big influence on me when I was young and I think he started the desire in me to play and now my wife's brother is a good influence as well.


----------

